# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  MAQUILA DESHIDRATADO, TOSTADO, MOLIENDA, PULPEADO, GELATINIZADO, ENCAPSULADOS, MEZCLADO, ENVASADO INDUSTRIAL - PLANTA INDUSTRIAL

## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS - LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:*  *CONSULTAS Y OC:*  *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352* *
PROCESAMOS MACA - MAQUILA:* - HARINA DE MACA
- MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
- EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
- EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
- ENCAPSULADO DE MACA Temas similares: ing quimica e industrial con especializacion en planta de alimentos Servicios de Molienda, Deshidratado y Pulpeado - AgroCref Artículo: Tocache tendrá Planta Procesadora Industrial de Cacao y Café Artículo: Proyectan instalar planta industrial de salmueras en la región Lambayeque Molienda, mezclado y Pelletizado en Pachacamac

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352* *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES *SUPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! * *CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES: Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS - LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:*  *CONSULTAS Y OC:*  *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352 
PROCESAMOS MACA - MAQUILA: - HARINA DE MACA
- MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
- EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
- EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
- ENCAPSULADO DE MACA*

----------

